# K2 Darko and K2 Ryker boots



## GameCocks11 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is the first year I'm not renting or borrowing and am buying all my gear I need. I have a 2012 NS Revolver and K2 Formula bindings. I'm needing some boots and I like the K2 Darko. I like the tech in them and they look pretty sick. I've only read positive things so far. Then I also find the K2 Ryker. Other than the lacing system they seem very similar. 

Does anyone have any first hand experience with the Darko or the Ryker or perhaps know the difference in them? Any other similar boot suggestions are also welcome. Thanks guys!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i rode a few of the darkos... theyre a great boot. the boa conda is awesome. they should both have an intiuition liner. and harshmellow... id say the only dif is the lacing. 
I dont care much for their pull string system. hard to get tight.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My 14 yr old just bought the Ryker's. I liked them so much I'm also getting a pair. The heel hold was great and the boa worked well.
Granted we haven't been on the slope yet, hopefully this weekend. So I can tell you how they feel on the slopes then.


----------



## GameCocks11 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Awesome they sound like pretty solid boots then. Yea I'd definitely be interested in how it goes with the rykers. I guess I'll probably go with the Darkos since I like the style a little better and that seems to be most of the difference in the two anyways.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Ryker has the boa condo that holds the heel down, right? if so, either looks good! I have the K2 Maysis that is dual boa. But the main goal was to get the inner liner boa. I have thin ankles and get lift no matter what. This seems to hold it down well.

Just not a fan of speedlace. 

EDIT: NM, I see it now. It has the inner lacing but it's done with the speedlace part. Interesting.

2010/2011 K2 Ryker Snowboard Boot Review by SkiProTV - YouTube

I'd probably lean Darko, but either one looks good.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jdang, yes it does and the heel hold was incredible. at least while I had them on in the store for 1/2hour. Again I'll know more once I get on the hill, possibly Saturday


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

slyder said:


> Jdang, yes it does and the heel hold was incredible. at least while I had them on in the store for 1/2hour. Again I'll know more once I get on the hill, possibly Saturday


my only qualm is that I had speedlace before and at first they held tight but eventually they started slipping. Not a concern if you're easy on the mountain. Maybe not the same either. Either way, there are those that love speedlace and it works.

I dont' know why every company doesn't do the inner speedlace/boa. For us skinny ankle guys they're a godsend.


----------



## GameCocks11 (Aug 10, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I dont' know why every company doesn't do the inner speedlace/boa. For us skinny ankle guys they're a godsend.


Yea that's definitely my motive for getting these. I've worn nothing but pretty cheap regular boa boots before and really need something secure. The Darkos with the boa-conda I've decided I'm going to go with. I didn't really want regular laces on the outside but everything else about the boot seems awesome so I'll just make do.


----------



## lacklusterskill (Feb 17, 2011)

GameCocks11 said:


> Yea that's definitely my motive for getting these. I've worn nothing but pretty cheap regular boa boots before and really need something secure. The Darkos with the boa-conda I've decided I'm going to go with. I didn't really want regular laces on the outside but everything else about the boot seems awesome so I'll just make do.


The K2 Maysis has both interior and exterior Boa systems if you really don't want a traditional lace system. Maybe you should check those out as well.


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

I got the Darko's last season and put a good 40+ runs in harsh east coast ice to fresh colorado 2-3' powder.

I'll probably have a hard time leaving K2's line of boots after this boot. This thing has memory foam lining, ankle boa system, and the harshmellow on the sole. This is an incredibly supportive and flexible boot.

The only downsides i have from this boot is that the ankle boa can get too tight. You won't need to tighten it all the way to make it effective. After last season the tounge skin on my right boot is beginning to unthread at the top and open up to the inners.

Other than that, these are the best boots!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

GameCocks11 said:


> Yea that's definitely my motive for getting these. I've worn nothing but pretty cheap regular boa boots before and really need something secure. The Darkos with the boa-conda I've decided I'm going to go with. I didn't really want regular laces on the outside but everything else about the boot seems awesome so I'll just make do.


Yes look into the Maysis as well. if you're worried about the outside liner.

BA gave a great tip on single zone Boa's. Need them tighter in the foot area then stand up and press forward when tightening. Need them tighter in the shin area then stand up (or sit down) like you're doing a heel side turn when tightening. Makes perfect sense.

I think all of them will work similarly well though.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> I dont' know why every company doesn't do the inner speedlace/boa. For us skinny ankle guys they're a godsend.


1. Companies have to pay BOA for every BOA knob that they use. Drives up the price of boots.
2. K2 has a Patent on BOA "Conda." Even their Speedlace version of Conda may have a patent (I would have to check). Flow has a version on their Hylite boot this season and they had to use certain knots and lacing patterns to get around K2's patent.

It is a great liner lacing system (BOA Conda is way better than regular Conda) that K2 owns for now. As the capture more and more of the boot market, we'll see what other companies (besides Flow) start to develop their version of it.

To the OP, The Darko is more like the Maysis and the Ryker is more like the Raider. Maysis is BOA Conda with BOA on the outer shell and the Darko is BOA Conda with traditional laces on the outer shell (they say same flex, but I feel the Maysis is stiffer). Ryker is Conda with BOA on outer shell and Raider is BOA on outer shell (regular pull lace liner), both are softer than the Darko and Maysis...


----------



## TomTom90 (Feb 5, 2019)

*Do you have any refrences ?*



jgsqueak said:


> 2. K2 has a Patent on BOA "Conda." Even their Speedlace version of Conda may have a patent (I would have to check). Flow has a version on their Hylite boot this season and they had to use certain knots and lacing patterns to get around K2's patent.
> 
> It is a great liner lacing system (BOA Conda is way better than regular Conda) that K2 owns for now. As the capture more and more of the boot market, we'll see what other companies (besides Flow) start to develop their version of it.


Hi guys !

Great topic, and still up to date ! It is indeed crazy to see that few brands have this kind of system as all the riders i know who tried it loved it.

Salomon released some models with the STR8JK technology that is pretty similar too. Salomon Ivy 2019 women's boots are an example.

If you have any references on patents numbers, i'll be excited to check it out and see exactly what is patented.
I searched K2 patents and could not find anything...

Thanks for sharing !
Cheers
Tom


----------

